# 58% Cotton 42% Polyester



## FiddleKat (Oct 22, 2004)

Just wondering how much shrinkage will occur? Just bought a pair of pants that were 58% cotton 42% polyester.


----------



## largentdepoche (Dec 9, 2005)

Probably none. I have stuff that's 95%cotton and 5% spandex and it doesn't shrink at all when I wash it. The key is airdrying to preserve the size. I've found every time I machine dry my clothes they get itty bitty lol.

Kat


----------



## FiddleKat (Oct 22, 2004)

Well, after I wash them I plan on air drying these ones. Just to prevent the shrinking!
Too bad I couldn't get my butt in the dryer and have it shrunk! LOL


----------



## largentdepoche (Dec 9, 2005)

FiddleKat said:


> Well, after I wash them I plan on air drying these ones. Just to prevent the shrinking!
> Too bad I couldn't get my butt in the dryer and have it shrunk! LOL


LOL!  I wish I could too, along with some other parts of me LOL  Easy fast dieting LOL 

Kat


----------

